# North Face Mountain Bike?



## dogwonder (Mar 28, 2004)

I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


----------



## Gazoo (Feb 16, 2004)

dogwonder said:


> I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


I would imagine they are overpriced and underengineered just like most of their other products.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

dogwonder said:


> I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


I saw the ad as well. The FS looked a lot like a Mtn Cycle Zen from my quick look. Makes sense with kinesis building frames for everyone.


----------



## Nebster (Feb 4, 2004)

*Lol*



Gazoo said:


> I would imagine they are overpriced and underengineered just like most of their other products.


Dude, that's so funny!!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## michael_pappas (Apr 19, 2004)

*galyans*



dogwonder said:


> I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


I found the ad in a mountain bike magazine. I checked on the internet and some sporting goods store called galyan's sells the bikes
http://www.galyans.com/activities/outdoor/cycling.asp


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

dogwonder said:


> I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


I was at B & N doing the same thing and saw that add. The bike is none other than a IronHorse Hollowpoint. I **** you not, same everything except for the stickers.


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

*rebadged Iron Horse Hollowpoints*

yep, these North face bikes are rebadged Iron Horse products. I confirmed it with Iron Horse last week.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I better buy a couple of those just to strap to my North Face Chevy Avalanche and drive around the city looking like I actually hit the trail- cant get em dirty though, my coworkers might not see the north face stickers on them. I hope they are as good as the jeep bikes. Those look really good when strapped to..., or the eddie bauer giant on my explorer...
Seriously though, people need to open their eyes to the commercial propaganda and find reality. I gotta stop writing the apprentice is on!


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Yep, Gazoo you're probably right, crap for a ton of money. But hey you look cool. Whatever that is. I saw someone racing Pro Downhill on a huffy at the Norba national race in Mt.Snow VT about 6 years ago. Closer inspection revealed it was an intense M-1 with huffy stickers. What exactly are they trying to pull here anyway. Do they think people who are going to spend the big bucks on a bike like that are dumb? Oh jee it's a north face, I have to have it. I wonder if there is a price differance? You know, I bet some one would by it just because it's says northface. Duh.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep I seen some of these at the Galyans in Minneapolis here a couple weeks ago, not impressed at all. 

Not a big surprize TNF these days is more like columbia than the north face of old. Their product quality and marketing designs are more for college students than mountaineering. I think the bikes will probably sell really well. All I need to do to confirm that is look around campus in the winter and view the sea of north face jackets.

That said I don't have any problem with anyone spending big $ on anything, however I just don't feel north face is the same product it used to be. They don't make crap, but for the price range I see better products from other makers. I have some older north face gear, that has lasted longer than a lot of friends new north face gear, and it's twice as old and certainly had more abuse.


----------



## p0Ke'[email protected] (Apr 13, 2004)

*Yep, at Galyan's.......*



dogwonder said:


> I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


They are "big" in the Atlanta area.....cater to urban/suburban outdoor types....have nice climbing walls for the kids while you shop. Carry Diamondback, North Face, Iron Horse, Marin and Haro bikes. Mostly BMX, Hardtail, Road, and Crossride bikes. Stores much like R.E.I. The North Face Bikes look identical to the Ironhorse models, and are mostly priced under $700. Good supply of biking accessories.....Camelbak Mules for $69.98.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*IH Hollowpoints...*

Wow, you guys are harsh. As AZ pointed out up above, the bikes are the proven Iron Horse Hollowpoint design with the exact same dw-link suspension and are rebadged under the North Face label. I don't know how the value works out for the spec compared to a stock Hollowpoint, but I'd suspect the North Face brand name jacks the price a bit. In any case, they're the real deal.

It's amazing what something as simple as the wrong (or right) brand label can do for a product's perception, eh?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Will they show up at the TNF outlet stores for 40% off retail.. Then get another 30% off at the annual spring sale?.. They might be a decent deal then. that's the only way I buy TNF gear. I don't have a lot.. Jacket, tent, 2 sleeping bags.. but I'm really picky about what I buy and only at the annual sale.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Now that's planning!

But I have a feeling Galyan's licensed the name from North Face and their's is the only store where you'll find them.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

I stumbled accross the annual sale a few years ago. There's an outlet in Bend and I was going to climb South Sister as a 2-day hike. After crossing over the pass and heading through Sisters I noticed that all the irrigation that had been going the night before was solid Ice (It has to be cold to freeze that fast) so I dropped in on the outlet store to grab a better bag and ended up paying $200 for a 4lb -15F rated down bag. I went back the next year and got a +20 bag (That -15 is freaking hot!) and a decent tent.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm sure the bikes aren't too bad themselves- being Iron Horses, but the fact that they are essentially made by Giant, which would go for a relatively low price, then you slap a sticker on there and mark up the price to appeal to the yuppie poser crowd- it's just ridiculous. It's all about the green paper.


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*nifty paint job...*

I saw the same ones in Galyans tonight but they DID have a spiffy paint job on them with some contour lines and map stuff on them.

Of course, being a map maker type, I did look briefly but just figured they were some mass market brand underneath like K2 did with all their gear a while back.


----------



## urmindseye (Jul 14, 2004)

*Tnf/ihbc*

I'm gonna jump on the train with ya speedhub.  As long as it's made by IHBC, it's still the same product and if it has the TNF logo...even better, push the product out there and people will realize what they really have! The Iron Horse Hollowpoint.  To touch on the other part of it... I"m an avid Winter climber, backpacker.My North Face stuff has last forever, The North Face makes stuff to last, so there is a reason they chose to use the HP and put their sticker on it.  ~eyeguy


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

I think people are quick to diss the North Face brand because of the track record of bikes like the Jeep, Hummer, Harley Davidson and Eddie Bauer cheapie bikes that are highly overpriced.

I haven't seen TNF bike yet, but if it's a Hollowpoint and decently spec'd a lower price than the regular Hollowpoint, I'd buy it. It's the frame that I would be after.


----------



## Draxxx (May 25, 2004)

I have a TNF yavapai and its great for trail riding, ive been let down by the manitou six fork, but i was doing some urban stuff at the time. but for trail riding theyre great.


----------



## spdrycr (Oct 31, 2004)

dogwonder said:


> I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday thumbing through magazines and saw full page ad for North Face branded bicycles. I checked the web site and couldn't find anything. Has anyone heard anything about these bikes?


I bought a TNF Pumori (IronHorse Warrior Comp) as my first MTB. For the money, it's a great buy, as it is Deore, SRAM, Marz, equiped. I can't complain at all. I will later up the ante for a better bike, but I don't think my skills will outgrow this for another year or so.


----------



## nygeo (Jun 10, 2004)

TNF does make some high quality products. I have a NF slickrock tent that has been 100% reliable for over 4 years of high usage. Its 4.2 pounds, designed beautifully, large enough for 2 people comfortably, lots of mesh and stuffs down to the size of a loaf of bread. I also have a NF fleece that sucks. Their high end stuff is very good quality. But they are overpriced.


----------



## Vertman (Dec 23, 2004)

*North Face Trying to Cash In*

I'm sure the only thing on that bike that North Face designed was the decals. If you've got money, anyone can go to any of the big bike manufacturing and assembly companies and have their own product line in about 10 minutes...


----------



## JaketheJedi (Jan 3, 2005)

*I bought one...*

I bought a NF Pumori. It has an Iron Horse Maverick (entry level) frame, a SRAM X-7 rear DR, a Deore front DR, Hayes MX2 mechanical disc brakes and a Marrazochi MZ comp fork. I paid $350 at Galyans (now Dick's). As I shopped around it seemed that the LBS's all had lesser components in that price range. I got it around Christmas so I've only had it out a few times and mostly on the snow, but everything seems to perform well. I suppose I should mention I'm new to mountain biking, so price was a driving factor and the bike fit me...so I'm pretty happy for now.


----------



## spdrycr (Oct 31, 2004)

JaketheJedi said:


> I bought a NF Pumori. It has an Iron Horse Maverick (entry level) frame, a SRAM X-7 rear DR, a Deore front DR, Hayes MX2 mechanical disc brakes and a Marrazochi MZ comp fork. I paid $350 at Galyans (now Dick's). As I shopped around it seemed that the LBS's all had lesser components in that price range. I got it around Christmas so I've only had it out a few times and mostly on the snow, but everything seems to perform well. I suppose I should mention I'm new to mountain biking, so price was a driving factor and the bike fit me...so I'm pretty happy for now.


Welcome to the crew. Its a decent bike for the specs, easily. the wheelset/shifter/RD and brakes make the deal. I got a ringle stem and a SRAM chain w/powerlink and swapped the brake levers to make the transition from cbr600 to mtb easier. i'm just about done with the crap fork though, and i'll upgrade the fork soon. the frame will be upgraded once i trash it.


----------



## phins42 (Jan 10, 2005)

*I bought a NF Denali*

I too looked at a lot of bikes and was leaning towards the Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc, until I saw the NF. The componets onit were above everything I was looking at and the price was great. MSRP 799 regular 599 clearance 499 and now they have 25% of clearence bikes so I got it for 375. And they have a deal if it goes lower in 30 days they will refund you the difference. And I am not sure if Dick's will be carrying NF so it could go lower. Here are some of the specs
*NF Denali*
fork Marzocchi EXR Comp
derailleur Front: Shimano Deore , Rear: Shimano Deore XT
brakes Avid Disc
Sram pg 950 shifters
Wam m-919 clipless pedals
ALLOY 6061 FRAME
WTB Speeddisc 24 rims
WTB motoraptors
WTB Pure saddle
Truvati crank and stem
The only thing I was not sure about was the frame, and while Iron Hores is not great it should do alright for the price. And being Nebraska with a high of 12 today I have not been out riding on it yet but am looking forward to testing it. I really used all your help in looking at bikes and this is a great site for advise!


----------



## JaketheJedi (Jan 3, 2005)

*North Face Pumori frame mix-up*

I just wanted to correct my earlier entry. I think the frame on the North Face Pumori looks more like the Iron Horse Rogue (a special build, sold by Supergo only, not in the Iron Horse catalog) I had originally thougt it was the Iron Horse Maverick...


----------

